# Haiyan's Haiyan Cube vs. Haiyan's Memory Cube



## collinbxyz (Oct 9, 2010)

I think (not sure) I am going to get a few new cubes very soon, and I am wondering if I should order the A-6/Haiyan's cube or Haiyan memory? I have not seen any youtube videos comparing, but I really want to get one. I am just about to get A-6, but can anyone try to convince me to get the memory cube? Or is it not worth the money....? 
(I would buy from speedcubeshop.com)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 9, 2010)

Memory is better in my opinion. But its expensive. Haiyan locks up


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 9, 2010)

Haiyan's Haiyan vs Memory.. Hmmm..
GUHONG. FTW.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL, already got that....planning to make a hybrid. I think alpha core.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 9, 2010)

Haiyan cube. Most people here are extremely rough turners (and i mean, EXTREMELY rough) and therefore lock up a lot with the haiyan. But I find that if you are a a part of the 5% of people who turn lightly, you can turn EXTREMELY fast with it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 9, 2010)

Haiyans Haiyans is bad. Because of the odd pieces, it feels unstable and locks up. The quality of the plastic is low too.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a haiyans haiyan cube and it's awsome. Probably because I'm not even good at 3x3 anyway. 30 seconds around. I am not a rough turner, and I don't find it locking up. It also has great corner cutting. So colinbxyz might as well just buy the haiyan cube. memory is expensive.

btw, the haiyans haiyan cube has a clicky feel to it. It's not so bad and I like it. Maybe it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Haiyan memory.

expensive = not a problem


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 9, 2010)

Haiyan Memory I thikn. Even if the price is $20 it's worth it.You'll never regret it. Havent tried haiyan's cube yet but my friend says it sucks bad.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Haiyan memory is great, but Haiyan's cube is slow, clicky, and locks up a _lot_. Get the memory. :tu


----------



## Akuma (Oct 9, 2010)

Why do they call the Haiyans Cube = "Alpha VI"? It's not an Alpha VI as far as I know.
If you are THAT interested in getting the Haiyan Memory you can just buy an Alpha-V and mod it yourself and save $10.
In my opinion, neither is that great. The DaiYan GuHong is far superior.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 10, 2010)

Haiyan cube is one of my best cubes...
I lube it with D39 and it's a boss as long as you don't turn Guhong style.

And as for the Guhong, it's not even that great because whenever I do get into Guhong mode, it explodes. I'm not saying it's bad, but it's not the perfect cube.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 10, 2010)

I think the world record average solved used a Haiyan memory.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 11, 2010)

If I do not get my cube next week, I am supposed to get new cubes, so I think I will get mini QJ 4x4, memory, and F-II.


----------

